# Nachrichten über das Netzwerk verschicken



## Boltzer (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

hab ein kleines Netzwerkprogg geschrieben und komm irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter... wie ihr im code unten seht verschicke ich ein art nachricht "Hallo Chico!" über das Netz... aber irgenwie bekomm ich ja ein int statt einem byte zurück? Wie kann ich das dann umwandeln? Raus bekomm ich übrigens 76 (int)


```
public void buildClient()
  {

    try
    {
      Socket server = new Socket(ip_server, 1234);
      this.addText("Client versucht Aufbau zu bekommen");

      InputStream in = server.getInputStream();
      OutputStream out = server.getOutputStream();

      String s = ("Hallo Chico!");
      byte data[] =s.getBytes();
      out.write(data);
      this.addText(s);

    }

    catch (IOException ex)
    {
    }

      }


  public void buildServer(){

      try {
        ServerSocket serverSocket = new ServerSocket(1234);
        this.addText("Server aufgebaut");

        Socket client = serverSocket.accept();
        this.addText("Verbindung aufgebaut");


        InputStream in = client.getInputStream();
        OutputStream out = client.getOutputStream();

        int start = in.read();
        this.addText(Integer.toString(start));


      }
      catch (IOException ex) {
      }

  }
```

Gruß Boltzer  :meld:


----------



## Maks (5. Jun 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
http://www.kl.unibe.ch/sec2/gymbield/unterricht/faecher/informatik/Java/Streams.htm

hab ich schon mal unter:
java-forum.org/de Foren-Übersicht ->Heimnetzwerk: Programm zum Nachrichtenversand
gepostet


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: Netzwerkprogrammierung mit Java


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Jun 2004)

Das problem wurde im Chat gelöst:


```
public void buildClient()
  {

    try
    {
      Socket server = new Socket(ip_server, 1234);
      this.addText("Client versucht Aufbau zu bekommen");

      InputStream in = server.getInputStream();
      OutputStream out = server.getOutputStream();

      String s = ("Hallo Chico!");
      byte data[] =s.getBytes();
      out.write(data);
      out.close();
      this.addText(s);

    }


public void buildServer(){

      try {
        ServerSocket serverSocket = new ServerSocket(1234);
        this.addText("Server aufgebaut");

        Socket client = serverSocket.accept();
        this.addText("Verbindung aufgebaut");


        InputStream in = client.getInputStream();
        OutputStream out = client.getOutputStream();

        StringBuffer buf = new StringBuffer();
        int r;

        while((r =in.read())!=-1){
          System.out.print((char)r);
          buf.append((char)r);
        }

        System.out.println("test");


        String nachricht = buf.toString();

        this.addText(nachricht);




      }
      catch (IOException ex) {
      }



  }
```


----------

